
Possible ice volcanoes discovered on frozen Pluto - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-11-16/ice-volcanoes-discovered-pluto-kuiper-belt/6938648
======
informatimago
Ice volcanoe = fountain, right?

